# Sony a7R III question



## cdd29 (Jul 26, 2021)

I'm not a Sony guy but if an ad I'm looking at is legit (which I highly doubt it is), I might be. Found a locally advertised Sony A7R III w/ 24-70mm for very cheap. It's been posed for a few weeks but the guy just got back with me and said it's still available.  I'm researching the model but also thought I'd post here. Other than the 'star eater' issue several Sonys have, is there anything model specific to watch out for?


----------



## cdd29 (Jul 27, 2021)

Finally was contacted by the seller's 'sister'... Classic scam. Figured it was too good to be true but worth a shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 27, 2021)

cdd29 said:


> Finally was contacted by the seller's 'sister'... Classic scam. Figured it was too good to be true but worth a shot.


That was my 1st thought, glad you didn't bite. I have a friend that got burned recently on a vehicle. He got caught up in his immense desire for this particular model. We drove half way there and when the guy didn't respond to any of the texts, we knew  something wasn't right. Long story short, even though he paid via friends and family, PayPal honored his claim and got his money back (1500), he was extremely lucky. I kept telling him it was to good to be true... and it was. This scammer was incredibly skilled one, so good we drove about 4 of the 6 hours before it was apparent.


----------



## cdd29 (Jul 27, 2021)

Now they're saying it's listed on ebay and will send me a link. This should be interesting.


----------



## cdd29 (Jul 27, 2021)

This is getting interesting. Gal sent me an ebay link. Account is is an old one with 100% feedback, though there has been no buying activity for 6 months or any selling activity for several years. but mine is similar, well established but I haven't sold anything for along time. Hacked account?


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 29, 2021)

Always in life: what sounds to good to be true probably is


----------

